

Time lapse video of global air traffic over 24 hours - alexwg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XBwjQsOEeg

======
chomchom
That is amazing. I like how there is a visible correlation between the time of
day and the flow of traffic.

~~~
lbrandy
Yes, it's especially obvious in the Europe <-> US traffic. It's mostly one
way, depending on the time of day.

------
d0mine
I don't know what is the value, but it certainly looks nice.

[http://www.aaronkoblin.com/work/flightpatterns/FPWeb_Final_3...](http://www.aaronkoblin.com/work/flightpatterns/FPWeb_Final_3.mov)

------
dcurtis
You can see this live at FlightAware.com. You can watch specific airports,
flights, aircraft, etc...

<http://flightaware.com/live/>

------
boredguy8
The video I really wanted to see was "this" on 9/11. I wonder if it looked
similar to what happens if you 'interrupt' a stream of ants and the 'panic'
sets in.

------
river_styx
Bad title. Time lapse implies a series of photographs, whereas this is a
visualization of flight path data. Still very cool.

------
tlrobinson
Really cool. You can see waves of red-eye flights arriving just as the sun
comes up.

------
danw
Those interested should get hold of a copy of episode 1 of BBC's 'Britain from
Above', it's a whole show visualizing everything from airtraffic to mobile
phone usage.

~~~
danw
Show info at <http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00d23yx>, preview clips at
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/britainfromabove/stories/visualisations...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/britainfromabove/stories/visualisations/channel.shtml)
and a bittorrent copy is apparently available from MVGroup for those who don't
have access to BBC iPlayer

------
raheemm
That is super cool! Esp seeing the day move!

------
mixmax
Edward Tufte would love it

~~~
edw519

      for(hour=0;hour<24;hour++){
         for(minute=0;minute<60;minute++){
            for(second=0;second<60;second++){
               ISay.innerHTML = "Edward Tufte loves it";
            }
         }
      }

------
KiwiNige
reminds me of an ant farm....

------
albertcardona
Interestingly, the pattern of busy areas correlate with the world cities from
which my website get the most traffic. It's a website about science and
programming.

The rest of the world (mostly Africa and some parts of central Asia and north-
western South America) doesn't seem to use internet much, neither abundant
flights, neither perhaps population that can access those (or population at
all).

